# Parasite treatment with Vortex Diatom XL Filter



## FrankieO44 (Apr 16, 2013)

A few of my African Cichlids have a concave belly. They are eating, so I assume this is due to a parasite. I really hate to put any chemicals in my tank, and I don't have a hospital tank set up. My tank water was cloudy for a like 2 months. I blacked out the tank for a few days, it helped a little but water was still cloudy. My friend gave me his Vortex Diatom XL filter and after running it in my tank for an hour the water was crystal clear. I read that the filter is actually very good at removing parasites also. How would I go about that? 
By the way I have a 75G


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

A diatom filter isn't going to help unless the parasites are in the water column, which is not the case.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

mambee said:


> A diatom filter isn't going to help unless the parasites are in the water column, which is not the case.


Ick is a parasite that enters the water column and can be filtered out.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone using a diatom for parasite removal, thats a new one to me, but what it obviously did was polish the water, and worked so thats prob algae related. I'd be interested in hearing more.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Diatom filter filters to 1 micron. I think that up to 30 micron can filter the tomont stage of the "ich" parasite. The problem with the Vortex diatom filter is it can not be used continually. PPl use it on a maintenance cycle or to super polish the water column for photography or both.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to use a diatom filter to polish my tanks after water changes. I havent found to need in years though. The filter will remove the parasites in the water column, but good luck in getting them all.
I pretty sure ICH is always in a fish tank, just like you always have bad bacteria(staph,e-coli) in your body. Being healthy and stress free, in a fishes case, just keeps them in check.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Some parasites are always present in fish. Some are not. Refer to article on "ich" in the library section of this forum.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php :fish:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

A diatom filter will filter out parasites in the water column but will not do anything for external parasites attached to fish or internal parasites. It may help during treatment with medication, but it will not achieve results on its own.


----------



## FrankieO44 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I used "general Cure" followed the instructions, and a couple weeks later, fish still ahve concave bellies. does the medicine stop the spread of the parasite? Does it cure the afflicted fish? Water is clear and perfect now, but half the fish are infected with this parasite and some have died already! I think I'm gonna get a cheap filter and make a quarantine tank. Please help!


----------

